
Cannabidiol reduces seizures in kids with severe form of epilepsy, trial shows - cpncrunch
http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/dravet-syndrome-epilepsy-cbd-1.4130180
======
EJTH
As someone who had weekly migrane seizures during most of my teen life I can
say for a fact that cannabis helps.

Since I started smoking regularly I haven't really had a migraine seizure and
the rare times I get one I just smoke a joint and I don't vommit from the pain
at all, which has been a real problem for me as my teeth has very serious acid
damage from all the vomiting I did as a teen (Seizure 1-3 times a week where
it was so painful I couldn't help but vommit)

------
pasbesoin
And IIRC an association with seizure reduction (generally, not kids) was
observed as early as the 1940's.

Blind, excessive, political criminalization kept this avenue officially closed
in the U.S. for three quarters of a century. (Call it half a century, if you
include those who started medicating and self-medicating despite the law.)

I'm not a recreational user. But I oppose stupidity and self-interest standing
in the way of progress.

~~~
hinkley
From what I understand, Nixon was instrumental in the enforcement because it
targeted people he didn't like (ie, racism).

Impeachment really can't have happened to a more deserving fellow.

~~~
jungletek
Blacks and _hippies_ , with the logic that they were most likely to be anti-
establishment and politically active.

------
hinkley
See also:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlotte%27s_web_(cannabis)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlotte%27s_web_\(cannabis\))

